# DSLR buying suggestion for kids protrait photography



## abhee (Oct 29, 2014)

I am a total newbie for DSLR's and wanted advice on purchasing one entry level DSLR. Budget is less than 40K.

I have a 1 year toddler and i am aiming to capture some of his best shots. Candid portrait shots(hope i am using correct terminology)
1. Which might be a good camera and is extra lens a mandatory?
2. Kids move a lot and most of shots in Point and shoot gives me a shaky image only(even in kids/sports mode). Which DSLR will be able to capture 'on move' shots?

I see entry level camera's such as D1200 and nikon 3200. Will either of these suit my needs or should i go for something else?

Any suggestion will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 29, 2014)

D5200 + 35mm f1.8 lens. More cross type AF will be better for you


----------



## Gollum (Oct 29, 2014)

Have you never used flash on a camera.
Even a 10k point and shoot will be able to capture the image properly with flash ON. You just need to reduce the shutter speed (time)


----------



## abhee (Oct 30, 2014)

marvelousprashant said:


> D5200 + 35mm f1.8 lens. More cross type AF will be better for you



thanks marvelousprashant. Your suggestion also matches one of friends. I am going with it.And good job on your FB page. good luck!


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 30, 2014)

abhee said:


> thanks marvelousprashant. Your suggestion also matches one of friends. I am going with it.And good job on your FB page. good luck!



Thanks. You can go for 50mm too. Both the Nikon lens are excellent


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 30, 2014)

I agree with prashant's suggestion ...but dont expect miracle indoors ...even under tubelight 35mm1.8 will produce blurred pics if there is any movement ...or else ISO had to be kept like 1600 ..

if this combo does not satisfy your need you better get an external flash with bounce head...that will produce much better pics without blur


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 30, 2014)

Any modern day entry DSLR with fast autofocus and (f1.4 or f1.8 35mm lens kit) and external flash for indoor use.
Needless to say , if your hands are shaky then get a monopod .
Blur is mainly caused by shutter being slow.... That happens mostly in low light condition to allow more light to enter the sensor.
So you either use a lens which allows more light to come in ( the ones with highest aperture values ) , or use a flash which creates artificial lightning, or boost iso ( which increases digital noise. )
Using a monopod can reduce the shake caused by hand movement.
Apparently using a camera with inbuilt Image stabilization can help , there are external lenses as well that supports it.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 30, 2014)

ISO1600 on a DSLR like D5200 ain't that bad though even for A4 size print.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 31, 2014)

no prashant ...at A4 size print you will find it too grainy ...its just good for a 5x7  ...A full frame is good for A4 at 1600


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 31, 2014)

Really? Took this image in my room a while ago on Auto ISO (1400) Doesn't seem too grainy even when I view it in full screen. A4 should be fine. Or maybe just a lucky shot?
*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/87099569/DSC_1423.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 31, 2014)

[MENTION=132251]prashant[/MENTION] it will not look good in A4 size big print...maybe from a feet away it wont matter , but if you check closely all the shadow part will look hell grainy...


----------

